# Matt Hughes a rascist?



## Tez3 (Nov 8, 2008)

Anyone any ideas about this? true or a mistake?

http://www.mmanews.com/ufc/Photo:-Matt-Hughes-Possibly-Supporting-White-Power-Company-.html


----------



## elder999 (Nov 8, 2008)

I heard something like this about him a long time ago, but can neither confirm or deny, since I don't know the man-leave it at hearsay repeated more than once about the man-though it looks like we may have some evidence, now......


----------



## Journeyman (Nov 8, 2008)

Probably just foolish.  I ran across this when I went to the website associated with the T-shirt. http://www.localwhiteboy.com/home.php


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 8, 2008)

Well if you scroll down you will see how Hughes camp has responded.

Here is the link:
http://www.mmanews.com/ufc/Exclusive:-Matt-Hughes-Camp-Comments-On-Racist-Photos-.html


----------



## crushing (Nov 8, 2008)

Here is another site with more information from the Hughes camp.

http://www.sherdog.net/forums/f44/matt-hughes-poses-white-supremist-t-shirt-872242/

Wow, the election is over and some political supporters are still being nasty.

http://mccombover.wordpress.com/2008/11/08/palin-supporter-matt-hughes-holding-a-neo-nazi-t-shirt/


----------



## Skpotamus (Nov 8, 2008)

I was going to say, I highly doubt that he's racist.  Both his team at Militich and his new HIT squad include non white fighters.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 8, 2008)

Journeyman said:


> Probably just foolish.  I ran across this when I went to the website associated with the T-shirt. http://www.localwhiteboy.com/home.php


I'm not familiar with LWB -- but they're clearly trying to be 1%er Outlaw Bikers.

Hughes should pay more attention to what he's signing.  And I bet he will in the future!


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Nov 9, 2008)

You support someone other than Obama, and the Obama camp will vet you better than the media vetted our Manchurian President!

http://mccombover.wordpress.com/2008/11/08/palin-supporter-matt-hughes-holding-a-neo-nazi-t-shirt/

Ironic that more evidence exists of racist associations with Obama than Matt Hughes......oh well, welcome to the politics of PERSONAL DESTRUCTION!


----------



## Empty Hands (Nov 10, 2008)

He may not be a racist, but he is definitely an idiot.


----------



## SA_BJJ (Nov 25, 2008)

Empty Hands said:


> He may not be a racist, but he is definitely an idiot.


 
Ill join you on this one.  He is definetely a douche, but I seriously doubt that if he in fact is a racist, that he would publicly proclaim that he is.  I mean lets face it, he a trashy dude, but I dont think even he is that ballsy.


----------

